

Idea: World tour with a smartphone - needleme

Hello,<p>it's been a long time I was thinking about that project, so I guess here is a good place to discuss about it.<p>What if Air BnB, Skyscanner, Instagram and Apple join together to sponsor a trip around the world, where the lucky guy/group will have to use only apps from their smartphone to get all they need?<p>I mean, book flights with Skyscanner, find were to sleep with Air Bnb, document visually everything with Instagram?<p>Obviously there's a lot of other apps that could be used to fill every needs - Foodspotting to eat good food? Foursquare to find great places around? - document the trip - Twitter, Vine - and other apps I sure don't know<p>This project actually wants to demonstrate how the apps world is changing the way to live, organize and simplify our life.<p>- Sorry for my italo-english! 
- yea I'm an Apple fan
======
pestaa
Pack a light bag, get on a train and have a walk in the forest.

Apps don't simplify your life.

~~~
needleme
Well it's sure a nice plan to pack a light bag and just go, I did it many
times around europe when I was 20. And enjoyed a lot, without smartphone or
computer, just me and friends.

But now we got smartphone and services in our hands, why not use it? I've
booked a flat from airbnb the night before leaving to london during a barbecue
with friends, in 5 minutes I had a place to stay.

I think in some way apps are really simplifying our lives. It all depends on
which and how we use em.

